
Reducing carbon footprint of network services with MirageOS [video] - pjmlp
https://media.ccc.de/v/36c3-11172-leaving_legacy_behind
======
eb0la
Not to mention it also reduces attack surface ;-)

I feel that will lower cost to manage the service; but I have no data to
sustain the hypothesys.

~~~
mathgladiator
I feel that way too, but inertia is a hard beast to fight.

~~~
pjmlp
Inertia is usually beaten when someone with deep pockets decides to have a go
at it.

------
ethagnawl
It's a shame that microkernels and containers came to prominence around the
same time. IMO, containers were easier to understand and start working with
and seem to have "won out" as a result.

Microkernels are really interesting, though! I'm glad people are still working
on and talking about them.

~~~
ksec
For MirageOS, you have OCaml and the Complete OS Change, that is much more
radical than containers, which is 99.9% still C and Linux + 0.1% of added
ingredients.

I would imagine something done in plain old C or Rust would get a little more
traction. But then an entire OS ecosystem change is no small thing.

~~~
pjmlp
There are POSIX based unikernels as well.

------
reanimus
I remember reading discussions in the Qubes mailing list about using MirageOS
for the firewall. I didn't know it supported more complex applications now. :)

